# TMac



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

This is a sig I made a little while ago. I used a part of a tut for it, so I actually put some effort into it. The text isn't great but I kinda threw it together. For GFX guys, I challenged myself not to use brushing(as thats what I always do) for the BG, but just stocks and playing around with the settings. Here you go:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the render fits with the background nicely. The only thing that lets it down, you already know - The text. But the text isn't all that bad. The size could probably be more rectangle and less square but you can't do much about that can you.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow brownpimp, i didnt know you could make them that well.

Good job buddy. IU might have to request them more often from you.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------

